# SL4 Roubaix Disc



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

It exists! I won't repost someone's personal pic from the internet, but have seen it...


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Would be nice if you did repost the pic. I havent seen it!


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

nismo73 said:


> I won't repost someone's pic from internet


Then don't make a thread about it. 

And I don't believe you.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

dcorn said:


> Then don't make a thread about it.
> 
> And I don't believe you.


OK. OK. I'll post a partial pic for you...

View attachment 260563


----------



## joshs (Mar 26, 2009)

check bike rumor


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Did they sue Volagi yet again ?? Just for a just in case thing..


Man,a Roubaix SL4 disk makes my 5 months old 2012 Roubaix Epert feel grandpa's bike... Damn I wish I was loaded....


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

Tarmac Disc PLEASE!!!


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Tarmac disc? YUK.

Im sure its coming and Im sure its 40.33333334455544% stiffer, lighter and faster and over the course of a 125 mile ride I'll "save" .000000000005 watts than my SL4 with its now "outdated" rim brakes and in order to show my face on the road again, Ill have to drop $12,000 and then wait 8 months for this new bike, blah blah blah.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Discs or not, I dig the paint. Not an S-Works, looks like maybe Pro level?


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

Devastazione said:


> Did they sue Volagi yet again ?? Just for a just in case thing..
> 
> 
> Man a Roubaix SL4 disk makes my 5 months old 2012 Roubaix Epert feel grandpa's bike... Damn I wish I was loaded....


I was wondering if specialized was coming out with a disc roubaix after the lawsuit against Volagi

I think we are going to have to see a change in the rims for this to reach its full potential with road bikes - although from the pics, looks like that has already happened for this model

Nice looking bike.


----------



## MikeMiranda (Nov 2, 2011)

Some firecrest tubulars with disc brakes


----------



## Wildewinds (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh crap... this changes my plans.


----------



## 1LaneLam (Jun 19, 2012)

What's the point of disc brakes on a road bike, anyway? Hydraulics?


----------



## Wildewinds (Mar 12, 2012)

1LaneLam said:


> What's the point of disc brakes on a road bike, anyway? Hydraulics?


Modulation. No fade. No fear of blowing out a tire w/ heat. Wet weather performance. Looks cool. And did I say modulation?


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

Disc brakes are going to do wonders for carbon fiber wheel design. I for one welcome them.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

http://www.bikerumor.com/2012/07/10...yclocross-womens-commuter-bikes-roubaix-disc/

More info on Roubaix Expert Disc.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I can almost keep up with a motorcycle (if he's not gunning it, of course) on a 10% grade 4 mile descent, while passing pretty much all SUVs and minivans.

All I'm using is single pivot (not even dual pivot) brakes. I'm asking myself, why would I need more braking?? May if it's wet, disc is cool, but other than that, the skill is in the rider, not the brakes.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Still Jagwire housings  !!!!!!!??? ......."ehi look,I've got some kick ass disk brakes,who cares if landing the right gear is like a roulette game ".

Ditto on the disk brakes anyway,no one will really need them but eventually we'll all want them sometimes,that's why they're there.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

No fade. Yeah, lets see what happens with a 175 lb rider on a five mile descent.


----------



## 1LaneLam (Jun 19, 2012)

Never mind on the descending, you have to get over the mountain first. How heavy will it make the bike? >_>


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

mikeyp123 said:


> Disc brakes are going to do wonders for carbon fiber wheel design. I for one welcome them.


What he said. I was riding a long steep descent last year with a friend on carbon clincher Edge 45s and he blew the tire right off the rim from the brake heat. It was pretty scary, but luckily he was ok. Disc brakes will eliminate problems like that and allow for better wheel design. With just a small weight penalty (bikes are light enough) and possibly a negligible amount of extra drag I think they are a smart and viable option. Does every single road bike need to have them? Probably not. But they do have advantages and IMO should be developed.


----------



## Wildewinds (Mar 12, 2012)

RkFast said:


> No fade. Yeah, lets see what happens with a 175 lb rider on a five mile descent.


The discs cool off much quicker than a heated up rim. Assuming you're not riding your brakes the whole time, you won't get fade. I've done 12 mile, 5000' descents at 225lbs with disc brakes.

Just ask a mountain biker that went through the transition to disc brakes. Try to find one that decided to go back to their old brakes.


----------



## tiflow_21 (Nov 21, 2005)

Wildewinds said:


> Just ask a mountain biker that went through the transition to disc brakes. Try to find one that decided to go back to their old brakes.


+1

There were mtb holdouts originally, all because rim brakes were lighter and what everyone was used to. Eventually everyone figured out discs are by far a better design for braking. The fact that there are so many problems with carbon rims and heat buildup is another justification for discs on a road bike.

That roubaix disc is amazing, if I had need for an endurance road bike there's no doubt it would be at the top of my list. I appreciate that specialized is making the step before many others, this is actually a step forward in bike design vs just another new standard that everyone has a reason to loathe.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Im with you on the benefits of disc on MTB. Im just not seeing how it carries over to road.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Wildewinds said:


> The discs cool off much quicker than a heated up rim. Assuming you're not riding your brakes the whole time, you won't get fade. I've done 12 mile, 5000' descents at 225lbs with disc brakes.
> 
> Just ask a mountain biker that went through the transition to disc brakes. Try to find one that decided to go back to their old brakes.


How fast a disc can cool off also depends on its diameter, eg, 180mm disc will cool off faster than a 140mm, but neither will cool off faster than an aluminum rim. A large disc will definitely cool off faster than a carbon rim though.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

1LaneLam said:


> Never mind on the descending, you have to get over the mountain first. How heavy will it make the bike? >_>


As one poster mentioned...in aggragate probably not a major increase if carbon wheels are used. Disc + carbon wheels makes best sense due to heat sensitivity of carbon rims in particular.
I wish Spesh would make the Roubaix Disc with 35c tire width capability. I would have to get a new SL4 if it included the flexibility to ride wider tires.
Maybe the Crux is for that...anybody know the reach and stack comparison between new Crux and Roubaix?


----------



## punchesdfw (Dec 26, 2011)

> I wish Spesh would make the Roubaix Disc with 35c tire width capability. I would have to get a new SL4 if it included the flexibility to ride wider tires.
> Maybe the Crux is for that...anybody know the reach and stack comparison between new Crux and Roubaix?


I own a 56cm 2011 SL3 Roubaix Pro / Sram Red and a 56cm Crux Expert / Force. Other than having to switch to a straight seatpost on my Crux, the 2-bikes fit me exactly the same.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

punchesdfw said:


> I own a 56cm 2011 SL3 Roubaix Pro / Sram Red and a 56cm Crux Expert / Force. Other than having to switch to a straight seatpost on my Crux, the 2-bikes fit me exactly the same.


Thanks...stack is within 6mm for the 56 but stack really diverges between Roubaix and Crux one size up to the 58...what I ride. I would need to go 61 Crux for stack/reach comparable to my 58 Roubaix. Standover may end up a bit tight on the Crux in a 61 for me...believe the top tube is less slanted than the Roubaix.
If interested see geo charts for each below.
How do you like the Crux? Do you find yourself riding it as much as the Roubaix?
I am debating whether I should part out my my 29er over the winter and ride a Cross bike as an all arounder instead.


----------



## punchesdfw (Dec 26, 2011)

Actually, I probably ride my Crux more. I commute to work on it and I save my Roubaix (which rides better) for nice roads. I'll probably be moving to a Crux Carbon Disk as soon as they are available.


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

Brakes heating is really only an issue for fluid hydraulic brakes (boiling fluid and losing braking power). With mechanical , overheating is not really an issue ... Is what I think.


----------



## MikeMiranda (Nov 2, 2011)

I wonder what the cost of this bike will cost 3-4k?


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

RkFast said:


> Im with you on the benefits of disc on MTB. Im just not seeing how it carries over to road.


Might depend on where you live- Roubaix disc in SoCal? Nah.
Roubaix disc in the PacNW where I live? Hellz yeah!
:thumbsup:


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

tiflow_21 said:


> +1
> 
> There were mtb holdouts originally, all because rim brakes were lighter and what everyone was used to. Eventually everyone figured out discs are by far a better design for braking. The fact that there are so many problems with carbon rims and heat buildup is another justification for discs on a road bike...


Yeah, I was a holdout. My wife had her MTB stolen, so we bought her a new 29'er Stumpjumper Hardtail. The disc brakes were a revelation!
In fact, she was afraid she'd endo, they worked so well.
I was happy sticking w/ my old MTB.
Then I rode her bike...
Bought another 29'er Stumpy HT that very same day! 
(Haven't looked back since)


----------



## benny and the jets (Jun 4, 2007)

Scott in MD said:


> Brakes heating is really only an issue for fluid hydraulic brakes (boiling fluid and losing braking power). With mechanical , overheating is not really an issue ... Is what I think.


Any brake can fade if the pad or braking surface get too hot


----------



## Sean.B (Jul 20, 2012)

Exclusive: Interview with Brent Graves from Specialized about the NEW 2013 Roubaix SL4 - YouTube!

Surprised this didn't get posted already. I have to say, I'm new to road bikes but I never saw disc brakes coming. I'm interested in the Sl3, but curious to see how these play out.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

Sean.B said:


> Exclusive: Interview with Brent Graves from Specialized about the NEW 2013 Roubaix SL4 - YouTube!
> 
> Surprised this didn't get posted already. I have to say, I'm new to road bikes but I never saw disc brakes coming. I'm interested in the Sl3, but curious to see how these play out.


Pretty funny stuff. The prior iterations of the Roubaix were "slow" bikes. The LBS I purchased from actually told me I wanted the Tarmac. I got the S-Works Roubaix SL2 a couple of years ago despite their "advice.":lol:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/photos/tom-boonens-new-specialized-roubaix-sl4/216730

For $hits and giggles I may have to check out this seat post.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/photos/tom-boonens-new-specialized-roubaix-sl4/216730

I'm wondering what the offset is,


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Chris-X said:


> Pretty funny stuff. The prior iterations of the Roubaix were "slow" bikes. The LBS I purchased from actually told me I wanted the Tarmac. I got the S-Works Roubaix SL2 a couple of years ago despite their "advice.":lol:
> 
> Specialized Says Tom Boonen (Omega Pharma-QuickStep) Has Already Tested This Novel Suspension Seatpost But Decided To Play It Safe On Race Day. Specialized Unofficially Calls This The 'COBL GOBL-R'. Photos | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> ...


I'm wondering if it would be a lot easier to just put a very compliant seatpost on the Tarmac and call that the "roubaix"? instead of having to design a whole bike and call it the roubaix.

The Roubaix and Tarmac are starting to overlap so much that it takes some marketing spin to make them different.


----------



## Sean.B (Jul 20, 2012)

I think they're only implying the SL3 was slow due to the reputation they've been given. I think all of the 'plush' bikes have a connotation of being grandpa's bike. like ACLinjury said, it's just a marketing spin to try and get more people interested in them. 

I wonder if that seat post and any other of the small goodies will make their way over to the Secteur.


----------



## msg98 (Oct 27, 2011)

there doesn't seem to be any disc models on the remodeled site. are you guys seeing them?


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

msg98 said:


> there doesn't seem to be any disc models on the remodeled site. are you guys seeing them?


Noticed right away. I don't get it.


----------



## Tire Biter (Jul 24, 2012)

Devastazione said:


> Noticed right away. I don't get it.


Roubaix Pro is on again off again with the new seat post also.


----------



## lockies (Jul 8, 2009)

They're not showing on the Australian site either, but you can see them if you switch your location to 'Island' on the Specialized website. I'd post a direct link if my post count allowed. Image and specs show the S-Works version will come with an un-announced SRAM Red hydraulic groupset. 

Spoke to the local bike shop about this the other day. At the dealer event held recently they were told that there were no current plans to bring any into the country (but could change later in season). Main concern being that there wasn't a market without Hydraulic discs. Discussion then moved onto the Carbon Crux which is coming in and I'm finding mighty tempting right now.

To rub salt in the wounds it looks like Canyon will be bringing a similar offering next year, of course there's no way to get them here either.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Specialized Italy is all messed up aswell,at least for mtb's, but as of road bike everything seems pretty much in place and no disks whatsoever. We've actually got a bit less Roubaix inventory for this year but we're on par with the US for the Tarmac.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Update : looks like we have some disks now ! Italy has them on the Roubaix Sworks :thumbsup:


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Devastazione said:


> Update : looks like we have some disks now ! Italy has them on the Roubaix Sworks :thumbsup:


I see that. Also on Japan site. Looks like SRAM Red hydraulic shifters by the shape of them, but they don't list the brakes in the specs.


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

I do not get the road disc thing. More weight, less aero. If mechanical less stopping power. If hydraulic still more weight and then heat issues that do not effect MTB or cross bikes.


----------



## victorhooi (Jul 30, 2012)

heya,

Hmm, I remember the move from v-brakes to disc-brakes when I first really got into mountain biking - then the move from mechanical to hydraulics.

I was like...MOAR STOPPING POWER!!!

But then again, on a road-bike, I've never really had issues with stopping - I'm fairly light. If anything, I'd be more worried about locking the tyres, or doing a face-plant, than an inability to stop, or brake fade.

Still, maybe it makes more sense for heavier or taller riders?

Cheers,
Victor


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

victorhooi said:


> heya,
> 
> Hmm, I remember the move from v-brakes to disc-brakes when I first really got into mountain biking - then the move from mechanical to hydraulics.
> 
> ...


The thing is you don't get more stopping power unless you go hydraulic. With hydraulic you add a butt ton more weight and also a lot of drag. To top if off if you live and ride in areas with lots of descents the heat will completely mess with the hydraulic brakes using current fluids.

If they really work at it I am sure it will be worked out but atm it looks like a currently impractical solution in search of a problem.


----------



## wrshultz (Feb 10, 2005)

Did the Roubaix SL4 Disc Expert model go away between Specialized's dealer presentation and now? No mention at Eurobike and not mentioned on their 2013 website rollout or Road catalog.


----------



## maxsec (Feb 28, 2005)

Has anybody heard if they will be offering the bike as a frameset only opiton?


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Gone once again from the italian market.....:idea:


----------



## kpg111 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ordered mine.....LBS said that Specialized will "roll it out" on April 14......I can't wait. It's a good thing I held up on building my S-Works SL3 with updated SRAM Red group and Zipp 303 wheelsets........ I wanna try something different.


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

badge118 said:


> The thing is you don't get more stopping power unless you go hydraulic. With hydraulic you add a butt ton more weight and also a lot of drag. To top if off if you live and ride in areas with lots of descents the heat will completely mess with the hydraulic brakes using current fluids.
> 
> If they really work at it I am sure it will be worked out but atm it looks like a currently impractical solution in search of a problem.


Pretty much this. The amount of heat generated on some long mountain descents will essentially turn the brake fluid into a gas and when that happens say good bye to braking power. 

The weight may not be that bad on the high end bikes....zomg a 15 lbs bike ;-).... but on the lower end you end up with no advantages, especially since they will likely be mechanical.

The main advantage to going disk with MTB was the fact you kept your braking surface out of the mud and other crap. This advantage is largely non-existent on the road so atm I think it is a solution in search of a problem.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice! Make sure to post some pics when it comes in along with your impressions of the brake system.



kpg111 said:


> Ordered mine.....LBS said that Specialized will "roll it out" on April 14......I can't wait. It's a good thing I held up on building my S-Works SL3 with updated SRAM Red group and Zipp 303 wheelsets........ I wanna try something different.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

FYI y'all UCI just canned disk brakes on road bikes for 2014.


----------



## ornoth (Oct 9, 2005)

Couldn't agree more with the skeptics here.

My summary after test riding a (mechanical) disc-equipped Volagi: 


> So the choice here seems to be this: you can have lightweight rim brakes that work great everywhere except in the rain, or you can lug around heavy disc brakes that are very predictably only 60% effective in all conditions.


Appalling. I'd rather have coaster brakes.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

ornoth said:


> Couldn't agree more with the skeptics here.
> 
> My summary after test riding a (mechanical) disc-equipped Volagi:
> 
> Appalling. I'd rather have coaster brakes.


Looks like Specialized has heard your concerns with the mechanical disk brakes and is planning on kicking it up a notch:

Spotted: Specialized Hydraulic Disc Roubaix Prototype - BikeRadar


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

DS1239622 said:


> Looks like Specialized has heard your concerns with the mechanical disk brakes and is planning on kicking it up a notch:
> 
> Spotted: Specialized Hydraulic Disc Roubaix Prototype - BikeRadar


But no one has addressed the issues noted earlier regarding needing new brake fluid formulations, weight and loss of aero dynamics without addressing any real need in the road bike market.


----------



## cannonf600 (Nov 9, 2008)

Specialized now has a Roubaix SL4 expert disc C2 CLX 40 with the carbon wheels now on the US website with retail listed as 5000.00.I am going to ask my dealer today about it,if I buy one I will ride it as is then upgrade to Dura-Ace 11 speed hydraulic when it becomes available.


----------



## Mooney (Apr 20, 2013)

Picked this up last week. I admit that the disc is an overkill but I feel that this is going to give me more rim options down the road.
View attachment 279690


----------



## wrshultz (Feb 10, 2005)

*Roubaix Disc*



Mooney said:


> Picked this up last week. I admit that the disc is an overkill but I feel that this is going to give me more rim options down the road.
> View attachment 279690


Nice!! Let us know what your ride experience is like. This is the first disc equipped Roubaix I've seen, outside of demos and test mules.


----------



## rota92 (Apr 11, 2013)

I ordered mine today and will be converting it to Ultegra Di2 prior to riding it on the mechanical stuff. Pretty stoked! Once I have the proper parts list I'll post it up for reference, I will be doing the seat tube battery mount so the wiring lengths might be a little different.


----------



## wrshultz (Feb 10, 2005)

rota92 said:


> I ordered mine today and will be converting it to Ultegra Di2 prior to riding it on the mechanical stuff. Pretty stoked! Once I have the proper parts list I'll post it up for reference, I will be doing the seat tube battery mount so the wiring lengths might be a little different.


I think Ui2 is the way to go. I wish Spesh would offer the disc model with the Ui2 as standard. I guess they were trying to stay at a certain price point. Keep us posted on the project!


----------



## Mooney (Apr 20, 2013)

wrshultz said:


> I think Ui2 is the way to go. I wish Spesh would offer the disc model with the Ui2 as standard. I guess they were trying to stay at a certain price point. Keep us posted on the project!



I almost went with the Ui2 as Spec had a $1000 discount. Ultimately I decided that the elect shift might not be a good choice for Florida.


----------

